# Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"



## Captain Picard (20 September 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,434183,00.html

mal ganz ehrlich: wie viele der Wörter für Brotrest hättet ihr gekannt? 
(in der Nordhälfte kenn ich ein paar, je weiter es nach Süden geht: Bahnhof...)


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,434183,00.html
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich: wie viele der Wörter für Brotrest hättet ihr gekannt?
> (in der Nordhälfte kenn ich ein paar, je weiter es nach Süden geht: Bahnhof...)


Wahnsinn.
Und da sag nochmal einer, wir hätten eine einfache Sprache...


----------



## Wembley (20 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,434183,00.html
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich: wie viele der Wörter für Brotrest hättet ihr gekannt?


Ich nur "Scherz(e)(r)(l)"
Vom Rest noch nie gehört.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Greenhorn (20 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*

Ich will es jetzt mal wissen und frage mal alle Online-Bekanntschaften nach den Wörtern für "Brotrest/Knust" in ihrer jeweiligen Sprache. Bisherige Ergebnisse:

Spanisch: pico
Schwedisch: unbekannt (wahrscheinlich, weil die für gewöhnlich nur Knäckebrot anstatt richtigen Brotlaiben kennen ...)
Norwegisch: smule


----------



## peter1304 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*

hallo 
in berlin heißt es stulle
gruß  peter


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hallo
> in berlin heißt es stulle


stimmt nicht, ne Stulle ist ein Butterbrot aber kein Brotrest 
http://www.ruhrgebietssprache.de/lexikon/stulle.html


> Stulle
> 
> Brotschnitte; oft in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Belag ("Butterstulle", "Käsestulle", "Schmalzstulle") oder mit dem Ort bzw. der Zeit, wo und wann diese vertilgt werden soll ("Schulstulle", "Pausenstulle")


http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...jsp?rubrik=3628&key=standard_document_1054680


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: Kennen sie deutsch:   "Brotrest"*

na jut
wenste meenst danisset eben " K A N T E N "
gruß  peter


----------

